# Dog growls over bone.



## DaisythePig (Aug 20, 2016)

My dog growls over a bone when i put my hand on him gently. Even though he's wagging his tail i don't like it. Any advice on how to train him?
Any suggestions?
Any welcome!!!

Thanks


----------



## TAH (Aug 20, 2016)

Our boy dealt with the same issue.

If you could tell a little about his past that would help. Each dog needs different training due to it's past.


----------



## DaisythePig (Aug 20, 2016)

We got him from someone in November 2015


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2016)

Have you scolded him to let him know that you are displeased?


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 20, 2016)

When he growls at you, just take the bone away for a couple minutes to let him know that his behavior isn't tolerated. When he calms down, let him have the bone back. Soon he should figure it out and when he doesn't growl at you, give him lots of praise to show him he has done something right.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm just gonna come out and say.....I don't care what his past is....if he growls at me he's gonna catch he(ll)!   If I'm close to him, have my hand on him and he growls - he's gonna hear me growl back, maybe push him off balance with my closest leg and I'm gonna take that bone away from him.  He's gonna sit there and watch ME play with that bone and he'll only get it back if/when I say so.  And when he does get it back, I'm gonna take it away again until he gets the idea that I OWN that bone.

I am ok with my dogs being possessive of their food against any other animal, but they have to know that their food comes from ME and if I want it back - I get it back.

They have to sit and stay (yep, even the LGD's) until I say they can have it. 

I trust my LGD's to know what to do under most circumstances, but they will not be allowed to show aggression to me.

Hope you get this under control!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2016)

X2


----------



## DaisythePig (Aug 21, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Have you scolded him to let him know that you are displeased?


Yes we have. Sometimes he does better when i talk calmly to him instead of scolding him.


----------



## DaisythePig (Aug 21, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say.....I don't care what his past is....if he growls at me he's gonna catch he(ll)!   If I'm close to him, have my hand on him and he growls - he's gonna hear me growl back, maybe push him off balance with my closest leg and I'm gonna take that bone away from him.  He's gonna sit there and watch ME play with that bone and he'll only get it back if/when I say so.  And when he does get it back, I'm gonna take it away again until he gets the idea that I OWN that bone.
> 
> I am ok with my dogs being possessive of their food against any other animal, but they have to know that their food comes from ME and if I want it back - I get it back.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2016)

My Great Pyrenees/Maremma boy, Trip got food aggressive ONCE. One time and one time only. I am like @frustratedearthmother on this one. He snarled and nose bumped me when I reached for his pan. I came unwound on him, immediately I slapped his muzzle with my finger, then I shook my finger at him and read him the riot act. Trip has this endearing way of squinting his eyes and grinning when I scold him, it makes it hard not to laugh. Since that one time, he is VERY respectful of me at feeding time. The sheep also had suddenly developed a taste for his kibble and he was having to fight them off, it didn't help that he would walk off from his pan when I fed him. It was like I was calling the sheep for dog treats! Now I feed him outside the sheep pasture and if he's not finished when it's time for him to "go to work" then the "house" dogs get to finish it after he goes back in the pasture.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 21, 2016)

I think with most dogs that works.  But not all.  I have a chow mix who I have and will never hit.  It would break him. Other dogs his breed will become aggressive if you hit them.  I'm just saying breed matters. Also,  if he has been abused that matters.  He needs to learn that you are top dog.  But this can be learned with conditioning and positive and negative reinforcement in many cases. He growls,  bone goes away.  He doesn't,  you give a quick pat and you leave him alone.  Him being alone with his bone is reinforcing for him,  so that's his reward for good behavior.


----------



## lalabugs (Aug 21, 2016)

You did not say what type of training your dog currently has, If any. Also breed of dog and if dog is motivated with food or play. Every dog is different.
Does the dog growl over food bowl or any other toys or treats or just the bone? 

Most of my dogs are motivated by their favorite treat. However my old chi is motivated by nothing. Haha


----------



## TAH (Aug 21, 2016)

lalabugs said:


> However my old chi is motivated by nothing. Haha


I have been trying to train a dog like that. She likes raw meat but has a stubborn nought in her head and she can doe is sit. She does know lay down come stay and beg except she won't do them.


----------



## TAH (Aug 21, 2016)

He will not stop growling at you unless you have a strong relationship with him. 

My pit when we fist got him he was abused any raise of a hand even if you going to swat him he would lay on his back of fear. I was super frustrated because he would not lisson to me at all (why not)? I fed twice a day played with him brushed him ect but I was not a friend he could or would trust. I had to win him. Once I had his trust we started and I was a friend he could trust we started mager training. 

I no punishment even the furthest we go is a no if needed but even that we try not to say unless necessary. When he was a pup his owners would just take his bone away when ever so he always had the idea when I would take it he would never get it back. I would give to him with me still holding on to it. If he tried to take it from me without me telling him to he loses it for about 2 minutes and then try again once he wouldn't take it without me telling me to. Would set on the ground then tell him leave-it until I have him permission to have it. Once he had that down then I would start with hand giving him ALL his food. He got to the stage where he could trust me but not everyone else. That is when I started to let my younger siblings train him.

Today he is now one of my best friends and very happy with everyone. We almost rehomed him several times but always ended up keeping him and working thru his trials.


----------



## lalabugs (Aug 21, 2016)

What type of dog? I have a beyond stubborn dog. He is our first and LAST of this cross lol. He knows basic commands. Trying to teach him to NOT eat stuff, that doesn't happen. (I swear he gets tired of my couches, once a year eats them). He doesn't touch the chairs, computer tables, entertainment center, etc) JUST the couches. Is the Pit the stubborn one or another dog?

My old Chi I rescued from the shelter when she was 9 years old. They told me she was running the streets of Fresno when they found her. She is super sweet, but will run and run and run. Then when you are finally near her she rolls over on her back. We have no idea what she went through. She is the queen here. She has had NO training since we got her. (Not for a lack of trying.) She just doesn't care and does her own thing. Oh well, she can live her life out. 

Once you get through that wall though, you have a friend for life! Even with any issues (got my issue dogs). They're worth every ounce of time.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 21, 2016)

DaisythePig said:


> My dog growls over a bone when i put my hand on him gently. Even though he's wagging his tail i don't like it. Any advice on how to train him?
> Any suggestions?
> Any welcome!!!
> 
> Thanks



Curious- Why do you put your hand on him when you give him a bone?
What is the purpose? The tail wagging is a warning.


----------



## DaisythePig (Aug 22, 2016)

I want to be able to get as close a i want to him if i give it to him. He is a total different dog when he's not eating food or a bone.


----------



## DaisythePig (Aug 22, 2016)

lalabugs said:


> What type of dog? I have a beyond stubborn dog. He is our first and LAST of this cross lol. He knows basic commands. Trying to teach him to NOT eat stuff, that doesn't happen. (I swear he gets tired of my couches, once a year eats them). He doesn't touch the chairs, computer tables, entertainment center, etc) JUST the couches. Is the Pit the stubborn one or another dog?
> 
> My old Chi I rescued from the shelter when she was 9 years old. They told me she was running the streets of Fresno when they found her. She is super sweet, but will run and run and run. Then when you are finally near her she rolls over on her back. We have no idea what she went through. She is the queen here. She has had NO training since we got her. (Not for a lack of trying.) She just doesn't care and does her own thing. Oh well, she can live her life out.
> 
> Once you get through that wall though, you have a friend for life! Even with any issues (got my issue dogs). They're worth every ounce of time.


I have two year old lab.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 22, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> I think with most dogs that works.  But not all.  I have a chow mix who I have and will never hit.  It would break him. Other dogs his breed will become aggressive if you hit them.  I'm just saying breed matters. Also,  if he has been abused that matters.  He needs to learn that you are top dog.  But this can be learned with conditioning and positive and negative reinforcement in many cases. He growls,  bone goes away.  He doesn't,  you give a quick pat and you leave him alone.  Him being alone with his bone is reinforcing for him,  so that's his reward for good behavior.



I have owned 4 different Chow mixes and not found that statement to be true. 

The first thing our dogs learn is that the food is ours..any food. The food in the dog food bag, the food in the dish, the food by their leg, the food in their mouth. We can quite literally open their mouth and take the dog food out of it..because it is ours. Teaching our dogs respect for humans and that there is absolutely no aggression allowed to humans for any reason is very important because we own Doberman's and people have a natural fear of them almost as bad as pits it seems. Our Dob's can be stepped on, tripped over, laid on, sat on, tugged on, poked....etc and they will do nothing most of the time they wont even bother to move. And no we dont try to step on them etc it just happens sometimes lol.

We train them food is ours mostly by acting like a dog. We make them sit and wait while we put food in the dish. We then get down on the floor on all fours with the bowl between our hands on the floor and watch the dog. That is a very very clear message of claiming ownership in dog language. Anything between their front feet/under their head is "theirs" that is the space most food aggressive dogs will attack you until then it is generally a show of warnings. Depending on the dog this can be a quick bite that doesn't break the skin all the way up to fingers being mangled. Don't be fooled no matter how loving your dog is normally...a food aggressive can and often will injure you if you try to stick your hand in that space while they are "owning' food. If your going to attempt to train him by taking the bone i would suggest gloves just in case.

We always always start training out food aggression by using their everyday food. We own the food by "claiming" it, then we own the food by sitting next to it, then we own it by having our hand in the dish while they eat, then we own it by having our hand in the bowl and our fingers on their muzzle while they eat....generally by the time we get to the last stage it re-enforcement more then needed but the last one is opening their mouth after they take a bite of food and taking the food out..pretending to inspect their mouth and keeping the food for a minute or two and then giving it back. Mostly it enforces the fact we own the food but also shows them that even if we take the food it doesn't mean they wont get food back.

Anyhow thats how we train our dogs, i know everyone does things differently but this works for us and our dogs.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't disagree with anything you said.  My husband has owned several chow mixes and I speak from our experiences.  We also teach them that we "own"  their food.  I simply will not raise a hand to him. My other dog needs a swat on occasion.  

From day one we had our hands in the dog food while they ate,  picked up their food while they were eating,  etc.  Our chow mix is food aggressive with other dogs but not us. He knows we are in charge because he respects us.  But I will never hit him to prove this point.


----------



## DaisythePig (Aug 22, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> I have owned 4 different Chow mixes and not found that statement to be true.
> 
> The first thing our dogs learn is that the food is ours..any food. The food in the dog food bag, the food in the dish, the food by their leg, the food in their mouth. We can quite literally open their mouth and take the dog food out of it..because it is ours. Teaching our dogs respect for humans and that there is absolutely no aggression allowed to humans for any reason is very important because we own Doberman's and people have a natural fear of them almost as bad as pits it seems. Our Dob's can be stepped on, tripped over, laid on, sat on, tugged on, poked....etc and they will do nothing most of the time they wont even bother to move. And no we dont try to step on them etc it just happens sometimes lol.
> 
> ...


Thank You! I will have to try that.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 2, 2016)

The real issue is that the local " animal  rescue shelters"  is where most people these days buy their dogs.  Most of these are street dogs that are rounded up in the Caribean, Mexico, S. Korea,  US Cities, etc.   ( at leas in out neck of the woods ).  We have neighbors 2 doors away
 with 3 kids under 6.  In the last 2 years, they have returned 4 dogs to these " resues " as they are food agressive, growl at the kids , or run away , and are generally unruly with a mind of their own that simply will not learn manners.  The parents just baught another mongrel from the "rescue " and I am afraid it is more of the same.  Frenkly, I am conserned about the safety of these kids regarding this mongrel, and I have told the parents so.


----------



## cjc (Sep 2, 2016)

We have a very well trained dog on the farm, Decker Terrier, dog does the same thing. Our friend got our dogs half brother and his dog does the exact same thing! We've tried a lot to get him stop and we just cant get him to shake it. If there are other dogs around he will actually go at their throat! I am assuming it's the breed.

I have a Chihuahua as well and lets be honest, they are the world's meanest dogs!!! She attacks our other dogs if they even look at her when she has a bone. She's 10 and I've tried everything so now if she does it I just take it away. One growl and the bone is gone. Needless to say she hasn't had a bone for longer than 2 minutes since the new rule took effect.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Sep 2, 2016)

cjc said:


> We have a very well trained dog on the farm, Decker Terrier, dog does the same thing. Our friend got our dogs half brother and his dog does the exact same thing! We've tried a lot to get him stop and we just cant get him to shake it. If there are other dogs around he will actually go at their throat! I am assuming it's the breed.
> 
> I have a Chihuahua as well and lets be honest, they are the world's meanest dogs!!! She attacks our other dogs if they even look at her when she has a bone. She's 10 and I've tried everything so now if she does it I just take it away. One growl and the bone is gone. Needless to say she hasn't had a bone for longer than 2 minutes since the new rule took effect.




My Chi mix isnt to mean really slightly food aggressive with my other dogs which i think they laugh at. She has lost a lot of her teeth because is is 12ys old so she kinda just gums them and at 12yrs old i am past trying to train her to do anything....cranky old lady.



Bossroo said:


> The real issue is that the local " animal  rescue shelters"  is where most people these days buy their dogs.  Most of these are street dogs that are rounded up in the Caribean, Mexico, S. Korea,  US Cities, etc.   ( at leas in out neck of the woods ).  We have neighbors 2 doors away
> with 3 kids under 6.  In the last 2 years, they have returned 4 dogs to these " resues " as they are food agressive, growl at the kids , or run away , and are generally unruly with a mind of their own that simply will not learn manners.  The parents just baught another mongrel from the "rescue " and I am afraid it is more of the same.  Frenkly, I am conserned about the safety of these kids regarding this mongrel, and I have told the parents so.



We have gotten most of our dogs from the rescues/pound/shelter. If you know how to pick the dog you can get good ones...sadly some people dont. 

A local couple here kept getting pit mixes and taking them back..cause they wanted a pit really badly. I used to help the shelter sometimes and they have a 2 weeks foster program, they called me up to see if i would do a house call. I said ok and asked why, they said the dogs were coming back aggressive/high aniexty. So i went to the peoples house and watched them interact with the dog. Everything they did with the dog was high energy, excitement, tug-o-war, "play" fighting, pulling pushing prodding the dog, playing quickly with their hands in the dog's "space" around their heads and such, kids running around like lunatics. This is about the worst way to introduce a shelter dog into a new home. These poor dogs couldnt handle it all, they went from being rarely handled and surrounded by dogs to being "on" constantly. I think they just kind of freaked out and would lose it, biting themselves, pacing, high anxiety, snapping at the kids running around in a "playful" way. We had a learning session with the couple and kids and then suggested a hyper active mix breed they had at the shelter. As far as i know it worked out well and they kept that dog.

i think a big part of the problem is people just go look at the dogs and say well this is such and such breed i want it or this is a little/big dog i want it..this is a pretty dog etc. Really horrible way to pick a house pet for a lot of people.


----------



## cjc (Sep 2, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> My Chi mix isnt to mean really slightly food aggressive with my other dogs which i think they laugh at. She has lost a lot of her teeth because is is 12ys old so she kinda just gums them and at 12yrs old i am past trying to train her to do anything....cranky old lady.



Yes I have a Chihuahua mix that is a really good dog and not aggressive. Chihuahua mom to Chihuahua mom...I came home the other day and my Chihuahua was sleeping but I put my hand on her back and pet her, something I do often. She was on my bed. She jumped up and bit right through my lip! I am currently wearing a big black fat lip with a nice big slice through it. I have tried everything with this dog and although its probably not the best decision I have done the same and said, well she's 10 and I can't change her. I just restrict her interactions with people she doesn't know and all children.

I have been guilty of just getting a dog because I wanted a cute little purse dog as you mention when you talk about going to the shelters. We put in a lot of effort in finding the right breed with our last farm dog and it was a real blessing. He's a little smaller than we would have hoped for a farm dog but he is really a wonderful dog for our lifestyle and that was most important. But we still have the food aggression issue with him, can't win them all I guess.


----------



## TAH (Sep 2, 2016)

lalabugs said:


> What type of dog? I have a beyond stubborn dog. He is our first and LAST of this cross lol. He knows basic commands. Trying to teach him to NOT eat stuff, that doesn't happen. (I swear he gets tired of my couches, once a year eats them). He doesn't touch the chairs, computer tables, entertainment center, etc) JUST the couches. Is the Pit the stubborn one or another dog?
> 
> My old Chi I rescued from the shelter when she was 9 years old. They told me she was running the streets of Fresno when they found her. She is super sweet, but will run and run and run. Then when you are finally near her she rolls over on her back. We have no idea what she went through. She is the queen here. She has had NO training since we got her. (Not for a lack of trying.) She just doesn't care and does her own thing. Oh well, she can live her life out.
> 
> Once you get through that wall though, you have a friend for life! Even with any issues (got my issue dogs). They're worth every ounce of time.


No not my pit mix my friends tibetian spaniel. Is he allowed to be on the couch? Yes it is so true my pit mix had so many issues but he is the best friend i can ask for. My trick is we NEVER stop training we train all the time.


----------



## TAH (Sep 2, 2016)

cjc said:


> I have a Chihuahua as well and lets be honest, they are the world's meanest dogs!!! She attacks our other dogs if they even look at her when she has a bone. She's 10 and I've tried everything so now if she does it I just take it away. One growl and the bone is gone. Needless to say she hasn't had a bone for longer than 2 minutes since the new rule took effect.



I say training is everything. Taking the bone away when they growl is the reason they growl. (That bone you gave to her so she thinks she has the right to keep it) She knows that when she growls you are going to take her bone. It is the dogs nature to be protective of there food and I respect that. I will take that nature and turn it into something good. I did 3-4 hours of training a day for a week or more and he as come such a long ways. 
He growled every time kids touched him
He nipped me and dad several times had food aggression on and on and on. Yet thru training he lets 7 siblings take his food away lets us crawl and lay on him. He is amazing since the time i have done training.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Sep 2, 2016)

Congrats on the training TAH!

I've had my Chi since she was 6 weeks old, she is old and tired so no i dont do any training anymore, she wanders the house, goes for car rides, and gets pets and treats and thats it. She knows all basic verbal commands, non-verbal commands, and silent/gesture commands.

All of our dogs learn all three command types and it comes in handy. i can tilt my head a direction and look at her and she knows that means come follow mom..i can snap my fingers and she knows that means come find mom. Each dog has their own whistle sound/tune for re-call outside. Bitten knows a tilted open hand is sit a vertical open hand is stay and a gimme motion with a hand is come here, the gimme motion makes a specific noise so i can non-verbally call just him as well.

Currently Bitten is working on getting used to the livestock and learning to herd them.


----------



## TAH (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you

I may have to try having a whistle for each dog. Eventually dogs deserve a retirement.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 2, 2016)

My 6 year old chow mix feels like he deserves one.  He knows the rules and follows them, he knows his territory and his boundaries. But he feels like because he has good judgement therefore he does not have to listen when  I try to exert mine.  Brat. I have to reel him in and re-train once in a while!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Sep 22, 2016)

In reading these posts I was remembering when I got my dog Lady.  When I got her about 10 years ago she would growl and came close to biting me when I would feed her.  In just a few minutes I had gotten to know her well enough to realize a simple reprimand wasn't going to work.  That German Shepherd/Black Labrador cross can be really stubborn sometimes.

Anyway, when I fed her the next time I found a long stick so that I could stay at least five feet away from her.  I poked the food dish and she proceeded to break the tree branch.  So I found a thicker one that she couldn't break.

Each meal I would jostle her dish, sometimes just once and sometimes several times.  When she got used to the dish being moved like that I got a shorter stick and went through the process again...a few weeks later I went to nudging the bowl with my foot.  She didn't bite but she did growl at me.  But, I kept at it.  Eventually she reached the point she wasn't disturbed by my kicking her bowl.  At that point I started using my hand just to nudge the bowl periodically.  Now I can take food from the bowl while she is eating if I wish.

At the point where I started kicking the bowl while she ate I also started patting her back or scratching her shoulders and such while she ate.  Until that point I had not been touching her during her feeding.

Through out those weeks I had been spending as much time as I could around her and interacting with her.  Giving her a bone and letting her chew on it in peace.  But also throwing a ball for her and working to get her to give it to me.

Now if I stand still in the yard she will be sitting leaning against me.  She often wants her belly rubbed and stuff like that.  The level of trust that has developed has been amazing.  I guess she got to the point that she trusts me to take care of her.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 22, 2016)

We have a rule with our dogs. If they even so much as growl at each other with a bone They get a warning that it will get taken away. After one time of me saying it then doing it, they respond to my threats and they usually all walk away from the bone and find a new one. NO growling is tolerated at all here. WE are the Pack leaders and our dogs know it. I would suggest not giving him a bone if it is too much of a concern. Training him to sit and stay before feeding is another good method to help curve food aggression as well.


----------

